# Speaker With Suck Up Experience Needed



## Flanders (Oct 8, 2015)

*This is not hard to understand:*

Republicans more than anything want somebody who will not embarrass them on the national stage, and McCarthy’s gaffe raised doubts on that question. “Everybody thought Hillary Clinton was unbeatable, right?” he told Hannity. “But we put together a Benghazi special committee, a select committee. What are her numbers today? Her numbers are dropping. Why? Because she’s un-trustable. But no one would have known any of that had happened . . . ”

McCarthy Withdraws from Speaker Race, Postpones Election
       By Eliana Johnson, Rich Lowry & Alexis Levinson — October 8, 2015

Kevin McCarthy's House Speaker Bid -- It's Over | National Review Online​
*It was Republicans who dumped McCarthy because he mentioned Hillary in relation to Benghazi. That is hardly worth mentioning until you realize that establishment Republicans want a speaker who will have his nose up Hillary’s fat ass should she become president the same way John Boehner was up to his neck in the sewer rat’s rear end. Bottom line: Paul Ryan is getting the nod because he has a lot of suck up experience.*

Incidentally, Paul Ryan lies like a Democrat every time he talks about the TPP. I have to wonder what else he lies about. He went so far as to:​
Paul Ryan Channels Pelosi on the TPP – You Have to Pass Obamatrade to See What’s in Obamatrade
     Michael Krieger | Posted Thursday Jun 11, 2015 at 3:32 pm

Paul Ryan Channels Pelosi on the TPP – You Have to Pass Obamatrade to See What’s in Obamatrade​ 
David Rockefeller’s Birthday Present | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

*Instead of giving Paul Ryan the benefit of the doubt try to imagine a speaker who starts out with revulsion  and contempt for Hillary! That is what Republicans should require from the next speaker in the event the next president is Hillary Clinton. Should she get a honeymoon that lasts longer than three seconds after she is sworn in guarantees more immigrants, more United Nations, more unemployment, more betrayals, more foreign policy disasters, and a lot worse than the sewer rat did to the country. 

Oh well, the Benghazi Committee still has one job that far outweighs Hillary Clinton’s importance: Find out who issued the stand down?  *


----------



## Flanders (Oct 9, 2015)

Flanders said:


> Paul Ryan is getting the nod because he has a lot of suck up experience.


*Get down on your knees and pray this is true:*

“While I am grateful for the encouragement I’ve received, I will not be a candidate,” said Ryan, the chairman of the Ways and Means Committee, in a statement released Thursday afternoon.​
McCarthy exit exposes GOP leadership's weak bullpen
       Posted By Douglas Ernst On 10/08/2015 @ 8:59 pm

McCarthy exit exposes GOP leadership’s weak bullpen​


----------



## Flanders (Oct 9, 2015)

*If this is not enough for conservatives:*

Eagle Forum founder and chairman Phyllis Schlafly, a decades-long conservative movement leader with tons of influence on Capitol Hill, is making explicit that in no way should Paul Ryan even be considered for the House speakership.

   “Tryouts for Speaker continue,” Schlafly said in a statement on Friday.​
*this should get conservatives started on building the barricades:*




http://media.breitbart.com/media/2015/10/ryan-gutierrez-640x480.jpg

Democratic Rep. Luis Gutierrez (D-IL)18% is endorsing Paul Ryan for Speaker of the House of Representatives. Gutierrez, perhaps the most extreme open-borders advocate in Congress, was interviewed on MSNBC.​
Live Updates From Inside the Chaos: House Speaker’s Race Heating Up as Donor Class Tries To Draft Paul Ryan
by Breitbart News
9 Oct 2015

Live Updates From Inside the Chaos: House Speaker’s Race Heating Up as Donor Class Tries To Draft Paul Ryan - Breitbart​


----------



## Flanders (Oct 11, 2015)

*The NYT should not taunt us poor old dudes with visions of Sugar Plums dancing in our noggins:*



http://media.breitbart.com/media/2015/10/Mike-Lee-Constitution-Alex-Brandon-AP-640x480.jpg

New York Times columnist Ross Douthat wants Sen. Mike Lee (R-UT)100% to be Speaker of the House.

New York Times Columnist: Make Mike Lee the Speaker
       by  Patrick Howley10 Oct 2015

New York Times Columnist: Make Mike Lee the Speaker​


----------



## Meathead (Oct 11, 2015)

Wasserman-Shultz is not an option.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 11, 2015)

"It was Republicans who dumped McCarthy because he mentioned Hillary in relation to Benghazi. That is hardly worth mentioning until you realize that establishment Republicans want a speaker who will have his nose up Hillary’s fat ass should she become president the same way John Boehner was up to his neck in the sewer rat’s rear end. Bottom line: Paul Ryan is getting the nod because he has a lot of suck up experience."

Ignorant, ridiculous, unfounded, delusional, hateful partisan lies and idiocy.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 11, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "It was Republicans who dumped McCarthy because he mentioned Hillary in relation to Benghazi. That is hardly worth mentioning until you realize that establishment Republicans want a speaker who will have his nose up Hillary’s fat ass should she become president the same way John Boehner was up to his neck in the sewer rat’s rear end. Bottom line: Paul Ryan is getting the nod because he has a lot of suck up experience."
> 
> Ignorant, ridiculous, unfounded, delusional, hateful partisan lies and idiocy.


If it were having your head up Obama's ass and suck up experience, you would be a contender. You know, you don't have to be a House rep btw.


----------



## Flanders (Oct 11, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Wasserman-Shultz is not an option.


*To Meathead: She is if she can pull Pelosi’s nose out!*


----------



## Flanders (Oct 13, 2015)

*Here’s a lady I’d like to hear more about if numbers mean anything:*



http://media.breitbart.com/media/2015/01/marsha-blackburn-sunday-shows-ap-640x480.jpg

Rep. Marsha Blackburn (R-TN) would make a great conservative Speaker of the House, suggests the American Conservative Union’s member scorecard.

   The American Conservative Union’s (ACU) Executive Director Daniel Schneider joined guest host Matthew Boyle on Breitbart News Sunday on SiriusXM, expressing that, out of the names that have been thrown out there for Speaker of the House, he thinks Rep. Marsha Blackburn (R-TN) has the highest score by the ACU.

ACU: Marsha Blackburn Has Highest Score on Conservative Member Scorecard for Speaker of the House
       by Alex Swoyer
       11 Oct 2015

ACU: Marsha Blackburn Has Highest Score on Conservative Member Scorecard for Speaker of the House - Breitbart​*I’d love to see a conservative woman become the next speaker. Another woman has nothing to fear from a media backlash when she bitch-slaps Typhoid Nancy into silence, while a man cannot, or will not, do it for obvious reasons.*


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 13, 2015)

Flanders said:


> *Here’s a lady I’d like to hear more about if numbers mean anything:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, she can have Michelle Bachmann as her Chief of Staff and double down on the suicidal decisions by the current GOP members of the H. of Rep.  Of course a few RINO's still remain, but they are on the endangered species list.


----------



## Flanders (Oct 17, 2015)

*Maybe establishment Republicans should eliminate the middleman and just make Luis Gutierrez the next speaker of the house:*



http://media.breitbart.com/media/2015/10/Ryan-Gutierrez-FB-640x480.jpg

Paul Ryan’s Open Borders Push With Luis Gutierrez Exposed in 2013 Video
   by Julia Hahn17 Oct 2015Washington D.C.

Paul Ryan's Open Borders Push With Luis Gutierrez Exposed in 2013 Video - Breitbart​


----------



## whitehall (Oct 17, 2015)

Republicans dumped McCarthy because the mainstream media pounced on a statement he made. It's ironic that the media was outraged by a one liner by McCarthy but not by the deaths of a U.S. Ambassador and two former Navy Seals. The mainstream media is the secret to the democrat party's success. If all the investigative reporters in the mainstream media hadn't retired and if they investigated the cover up of the murder of a U.S. Ambassador the same way they investigated a 3rd rate burglary during the Nixon administration, Obama would have been laughed out of town a long time ago and Hillary would be in federal prison.


----------



## Flanders (Oct 18, 2015)

whitehall said:


> Republicans dumped McCarthy because the mainstream media pounced on a statement he made. It's ironic that the media was outraged by a one liner by McCarthy but not by the deaths of a U.S. Ambassador and two former Navy Seals. The mainstream media is the secret to the democrat party's success. If all the investigative reporters in the mainstream media hadn't retired and if they investigated the cover up of the murder of a U.S. Ambassador the same way they investigated a 3rd rate burglary during the Nixon administration, Obama would have been laughed out of town a long time ago and Hillary would be in federal prison.


*To whitehall: Exactly so. 

Everything that is wrong with this country went wrong because of television. Print press could never have done the damage that television has been doing since 1960. 

“You cannot put the genie back in the bottle”  has been said about nuclear weapons. That is doubly true of television, but with television the genie can be driven away from the public trough simply by eliminating the advertising tax deduction. Let television pay corporate taxes instead of passing advertising costs onto the backs of the rest of us. 

Bottom line: If the relationship between press and government is not antagonistic there is no reason for a free press. 

Anyway, these three threads are for anybody who is fed up with the evils of a constitutionally protected free press. The American people will be just fine with freedom of speech; they do not need television turd-maggots selling government policies. *

Did Pravda’s Reporters Spy For Us? | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Call It A Communist Bias | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Media Turd-Maggots | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Flanders (Oct 21, 2015)

*Conservative voters refusing to believe that Romneycare was not socialized medicine  is why Romney & Ryan lost the election:*

Failed GOP presidential nominee Mitt Romney lamented that the demise of traditional media is empowering Republican “insurgents” and preventing establishment Republicans from compromising more with Democrats.​
*You might say that there is no other side when the media lies like hell to promote big government. There are facts, and there are media facts: * 

Now, according to Romney, people “get their news on the web” and “they tend to read those things which they agree with.” He said people are “not seeing the other side” and “not even getting the same facts” while “we have commentators” on left-leaning and right-leaning cable news channels “who are hyperbolic in expressing their views on issues.”

Mitt Romney: Demise of Legacy Media Empowering Conservative ‘Insurgents,’ Preventing More ‘Collaborative Action’
     by Tony Lee
     20 Oct 2015

Mitt Romney: Demise of Legacy Media Empowering Conservative ‘Insurgents,’ Preventing More ‘Collaborative Action’ - Breitbart​


Flanders said:


> Paul Ryan is getting the nod because he has a lot of suck up experience.


*Romney’s pal already has the support of the MSM; nevertheless, Ryan knows he better get “conditions” before the public votes next year.  Every member of the House has to be reelected every two years. Ryan can do a whole lot of “compromising” between now and November 2016. Then kicking his sorry ass out like Boehner's “resignation” starts all over again. Any conservative who gives that sharpshooter carte blanche deserves to be booted out in the next election.*

Tea Party Caucus chair: Ryan's conditions 'entirely unreasonable'
   By Susan Ferrechio
   10/20/15 10:18 PM

Tea Party Caucus chair: Ryan's conditions 'entirely unreasonable'​
*Finally, it is not a matter of standing firm on a few no-retreat issues. It comes down to a speaker who will not roll over for the Democrats or the president. Instead of running scared every time television’s turd-maggots tell them that shutting down the government is a losing strategy, conservatives need to bring home one message: Doing nothing is better than bipartisan legislation that never gives Constitution-loving Americans a damn thing. President Coolidge said it this way:  *

It is much more important to kill bad bills than to pass good ones. _Calvin Coolidge_​


----------



## bodecea (Oct 21, 2015)

Flanders said:


> *If this is not enough for conservatives:*
> 
> Eagle Forum founder and chairman Phyllis Schlafly, a decades-long conservative movement leader with tons of influence on Capitol Hill, is making explicit that in no way should Paul Ryan even be considered for the House speakership.
> 
> ...


Since when does Phyllis Schlafly matter at all?


----------



## Meathead (Oct 21, 2015)

As opposed to Pelosi with sucssion experience?


----------



## Flanders (Oct 22, 2015)

Flanders said:


> Any conservative who gives that sharpshooter carte blanche deserves to be booted out in the next election.


*I still do not know if conservatives in the House are caving in. The first article seems to say that Paul Ryan did not get the carte blanche he is after: *

So, heading into the meeting with Ryan—which began just after 4 p.m. on Wednesday—there was near-unanimous opposition to Ryan in the House Freedom Caucus. Like Breitbart News, Fox News’ Chad Pergram reported that it was “unlikely” that Ryan received the endorsement of the Freedom Caucus. Almost every member, save for a few like Reps. Rep. Mark Sanford (R-SC) and Rep. Marlin Stutzman (R-IN) opposed a Ryan Speakership—and they were agreeing to the meeting simply to be fair.

Exclusive: Paul Ryan Sold House Freedom Caucus a Bill of Goods in Private Meeting on Capitol Hill
     by Matthew Boyle
     21 Oct 2015

Exclusive: Paul Ryan Sold House Freedom Caucus a Bill of Goods in Private Meeting on Capitol Hill - Breitbart​
*On the other hand the New York Times said it was a done deal:*

A strong majority of anti-establishment conservatives in the House Freedom Caucus voted on Wednesday night to support Representative Paul D. Ryan of Wisconsin for House speaker, assuring that he will have the votes to secure the post next week and averting a leadership crisis for Republicans.

Freedom Caucus Majority Backs Paul Ryan for House Speaker
     By DAVID M. HERSZENHORN and EMMARIE HUETTEMAN
     OCT. 21, 2015

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/22/us/politics/paul-ryan-house-speaker-freedom-caucus.html​

*The one thing that stands at with people like Ryan, Hillary Clinton the Chicago sewer rat et al. is the media tells us how smart they are. To me, it is not smart when liars lie knowing there is no penalty getting caught lying. The sewer cannot open his mouth without lying (I think this pic is photoshopped. Nobody has wind sails that big):* 



http://www.americanthinker.com/images/bucket/2015-10/195424_5_.jpg

*The Fifth Amendment is needed by everybody except government officials who lie with impunity. Everybody in government lies under oath, while Ryan is taking all the best of it because he was not sworn in. Hillary’s lies are not hampered by an oath: *



http://media.townhall.com/Townhall/Car/b/sk102215dAPR20151021084553.jpg

*p.s. You can bet that Hillary Clinton will take the Fifth if she ever ends up in a criminal court. *


----------



## Flanders (Nov 6, 2015)

*The suck up is now the speaker: *


Flanders said:


> Incidentally, Paul Ryan lies like a Democrat every time he talks about the TPP.


*Paul Ryan was pushing the TPP months ago:*


Flanders said:


> Paul Ryan Channels Pelosi on the TPP – You Have to Pass Obamatrade to See What’s in Obamatrade
> Michael Krieger | Posted Thursday Jun 11, 2015 at 3:32 pm


*Aside from Curtis Ellis’ headline, please, please, please, read this article to learn about a few items the new suck up agrees with: *

Obamatrade hands over U.S. sovereignty to international panel
   Posted By Curtis Ellis On 11/05/2015 @ 2:07 pm

Obamatrade hands over U.S. sovereignty to international panel​ 
*NOTE: Surprise, surprise, the filthy traitor also has his nose right up the president’s ass.*

Secretary of State John Kerry says China and Russia could also join the pact. Thailand, Taiwan and the Philippines also have expressed interest in signing up.​
*p.s. The filthy piece of garbage dare not mention that his pals in Communist Vietnam will be welcomed with open arms as soon as possible.  *


----------



## Flanders (Dec 17, 2015)

Flanders said:


> Republicans want a speaker who will have his nose up Hillary’s fat ass should she become president the same way John Boehner was up to his neck in the sewer rat’s rear end. Bottom line: Paul Ryan is getting the nod because he has a lot of suck up experience.





http://media.breitbart.com/media/2015/12/AP_543948283316-420x315.jpg

*Ryan’s nose up the president’s ass will get excrement over his beard. Wags are sure to call him SHIT-FACE.*

Paul Ryan Betrays America: $1.1 Trillion, 2,000-Plus Page Omnibus Bill Funds ‘Fundamental Transformation of America’
   by Stephen K. Bannon & Julia Hahn
   16 Dec 2015

Paul Ryan Betrays America: $1.1 Trillion, 2,000-Plus Page Omnibus Bill Funds 'Fundamental Transformation of America' - Breitbart​


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 17, 2015)

It seems a small minority of members are dead set against all Democrats and the "establishment Republicans"  This minority dominates the discussion / debate on most issues, usually echoing each other or some claimed authority.

Most are anti government, seem to be followers of Grover Norquist and would like to see government shrunk to a size he and they could drown it in a bathtub.

[_I don't want to abolish government. I simply want to reduce it to the size where I can drag it into the bathroom and drown it in the bathtub_.]

Most oppose taxes, gun control, Obamacare, abortion, equal rights for women and minorities, including gays and lesbians, liberals and progressives and claim to be conservatives.

So what is a conservative in the US in the 21st Century?  What do they want, what do they hope to destroy?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 17, 2015)

With so many who seem to hate our government and its employees one might expect that the questions asked above would be easy for them to answer.

I wonder, if someone says they are a conservative is simply a way for many of them to feel like they belong to something, but have no idea what a conservative is or wants?

What would a conservative government look like?


----------



## Flanders (Dec 17, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> Most oppose taxes, gun control, Obamacare, abortion, equal rights for women and minorities, including gays and lesbians, liberals and progressives and claim to be conservatives.


*To Wry Catcher: You are wearing your talking points a little thin in my threads. Try posting your garbage in a thread of your own —— without camouflaging it behind your definition of what Americans are against.*


Wry Catcher said:


> So what is a conservative in the US in the 21st Century? What do they want,


*To Wry Catcher: The First Amendment for starters.*

Yale fail: Ivy leaguers sign 'petition' to repeal First Amendment
   Published December 16, 2015

Yale fail: Ivy leaguers sign 'petition' to repeal First Amendment​
*Try to grasp this. Conservatives want to stop Democrats and RINO from abolishing the US Constitution. *


Wry Catcher said:


> what do they hope to destroy?


*To Wry Catcher: The parasite class to begin with. The concept of theocracy (totalitarian government) if possible.*


Wry Catcher said:


> With so many who seem to hate our government and its employees one might expect that the questions asked above would be easy for them to answer.


*To Wry Catcher: They are when you understand the difference between oppressive government and limited government. *


Wry Catcher said:


> What would a conservative government look like?


*To Wry Catcher: A government in the century that made Americans the greatest people in history. Certainly not a government that Socialists formed with the XVI Amendment. If parasites had their way 1913 would be the year ONE in a new universal calender although it took them a century to bury the Constitution.*

National Obituaries: Death and Funeral Notices
   THE UNITED STATES CONSTITUTION
XXXXX Dead at 221 YRS​
The Constitution? What’s That?
       J.D. Longstreet Monday, February 4, 2013

The Constitution?  What’s That?​


----------



## Flanders (Dec 18, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> It seems a small minority of members are dead set against all Democrats and the "establishment Republicans" This minority dominates the discussion / debate on most issues, usually echoing each other or some claimed authority.


*To Wry Catcher: You cluttered up my thread with your definition of policies conservatives are against; so how about listening to the items Senator Jeff Sessions is against —— then give us a few samples of why you are for them.*

​


​


----------



## Agit8r (Dec 18, 2015)

Flanders said:


> *This is not hard to understand:*
> 
> Republicans more than anything want somebody who will not embarrass them on the national stage, and McCarthy’s gaffe raised doubts on that question. “Everybody thought Hillary Clinton was unbeatable, right?” he told Hannity. “But we put together a Benghazi special committee, a select committee. What are her numbers today? Her numbers are dropping. Why? Because she’s un-trustable. But no one would have known any of that had happened . . . ”
> 
> ...



Even after Mute Gingrich spilled the beans, some people still believe the phony narrative.  Adorable.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 18, 2015)

Flanders said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > It seems a small minority of members are dead set against all Democrats and the "establishment Republicans" This minority dominates the discussion / debate on most issues, usually echoing each other or some claimed authority.
> ...



LOL, Sessions is speaking to an empty chamber.  He's making allegations he can't support with credible evidence, makes the case that he is out of touch with main street Americans, and appeals only to callous conservatives, bigots, misogynists, racists and fools.


----------



## Flanders (Dec 18, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> LOL, Sessions is speaking to an empty chamber. He's making allegations he can't support with credible evidence, makes the case that he is out of touch with main street Americans, and appeals only to callous conservatives, bigots, misogynists, racists and fools.


*To Wry Catcher: So exactly why do you support the items in Ryan’s omnibus bill? *


Flanders said:


> give us a few samples of why you are for them.


*Of course, you need not reply if you are a parasite, or if you have parasite relatives you want to come here so the welfare state can take of them instead of you doing it.*


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 18, 2015)

Flanders said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, Sessions is speaking to an empty chamber. He's making allegations he can't support with credible evidence, makes the case that he is out of touch with main street Americans, and appeals only to callous conservatives, bigots, misogynists, racists and fools.
> ...



FYI, i'm retired and my income puts my wife an I in the top 10% of income for all Americans, my guess is your not even close to what we have and own.  So, take your arrogant ad hominem and stick up your ass.

I find the Republican ideology both callous and myopic; anyone who listens to their rhetoric and buys it demonstrates a complete lack of acute mental discrimination and of practical sense.  

No where do R pols or their biddable followers consider all the parts or elements which go into policies and budgeting.  The _realpolitik _of governing never occurs to them and this is why they and you are so cocksure of knowing the truth.

The right wing was aptly described thousands of years ago by Plato in the Allegory of the Cave.


----------



## Flanders (Dec 18, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> FYI, i'm retired and my income puts my wife an I in the top 10% of income for all Americans, my guess is your not even close to what we have and own. So, take your arrogant ad hominem and stick up your ass.


*To Wry Catcher: My, my. Did I hit a little too close to home?

Excluding a military pension if you have one, how much of your “fortune” was built by tax dollars —— including a government pension(s)?*


Wry Catcher said:


> I find the Republican ideology both callous and myopic; anyone who listens to their rhetoric and buys it demonstrates a complete lack of acute mental discrimination and of practical sense.


*To Wry Catcher: What an asshole you are! You are defending Republican party ideology when you defend Paul Ryan.*


Wry Catcher said:


> No where do R pols or their biddable followers consider all the parts or elements which go into policies and budgeting. The _realpolitik _of governing never occurs to them and this is why they and you are so cocksure of knowing the truth.


*To Wry Catcher: In addition to being an asshole you are a stupid man. America's Founders understood governing a free people which you and your kind oppose. So do not use words like realpolitik when you do not know what you are talking about.
*
*   realpolitik* (_noun_)

   A usually expansionist national policy having as its sole principle advancement of the national interest.​
*Realpolitik in America advances taxation for the purpose of eliminating individual liberties coupled with supporting parasites who benefit the most from income tax dollars. In plain English for halfwits like you, oppressive government does not advance the national interest. If the opposite was true, theocracies and dictatorships of every kind would be the preferred forms of government.

This will go over your head, but why do you think wealthy Democrats lead the charge for higher taxes on income? yet they become richer and richer while the poor get poorer and poorer. That fact now includes a shrinking private sector middle class. *


Wry Catcher said:


> The right wing was aptly described thousands of years ago by Plato in the Allegory of the Cave.


*To Wry Catcher: Everything you say tells me that you want the government to protect the parasite class which is exactly what the welfare state does:*

The people always have some champion whom they set over them and nurse into greatness. . . . This and no other is the root from which a tyrant springs; when he first appears he is a protector. _Plato_​
*In your case, the government is the champion you and your kind nurse into greatness.*


----------



## Flanders (Dec 18, 2015)

*Great Limbaugh audio:*

Limbaugh Rips Congressional GOP Leadership for Omnibus - Is Jeff Sessions 'the Only Conservative Left in Congress?' - Breitbart

Limbaugh Rips Congressional GOP Leadership for Omnibus — Is Jeff Sessions ‘the Only Conservative Left in Congress?’
   By Jeff Poor18 Dec 2015​


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 18, 2015)

Flanders said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > FYI, i'm retired and my income puts my wife an I in the top 10% of income for all Americans, my guess is your not even close to what we have and own. So, take your arrogant ad hominem and stick up your ass.
> ...



You're a lunatic.  Nothing you posted caused me consternation, in fact everything you've posted leads me to believe you're a conspiracy nut, obsessive and compulsive.  In laymen's terms a lunatic.

Continue on in your little world of fantasy, and give my regards to the founders, progressives for their time but dead for two centuries.  My guess is they would be progressives today, and would reject the crazy opinions of you and the rest of the lunatic fringe.


----------



## Flanders (Dec 19, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> give my regards to the founders, progressives for their time but dead for two centuries. My guess is they would be progressives today, and would reject the crazy opinions of you and the rest of the lunatic fringe.


*To Wry Catcher: Did you get them from Saul Alinsky? See #16 permalink in this thread:*

I got the impression that the Alinsky pep talk on Page 9 was Hillary Rodham’s introduction to doublespeak.

   Alinsky substitutes the word radicals for the word Communists.  According to Alinsky the Communist were everywhere, doing wonderful things, even while the Founding Fathers were writing the Constitution.  One line really got to me:

The American Radicals were in the colonies grimly forcing the addition of the Bill of Rights to our Constitution.​
Fighting For The United Nations? | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum​*Is that is the same Bill of Rights you and your kind want to abolish? *

*It is easy to understand the reasons behind Alinsky’s con job, but only a very stupid person trying to sound intelligent would claim that America’s Founders would now champion totalitarian government. Real property Rights for everybody in their Constitution gave birth to better conditions for the most people, while today’s so-called “progressives” do the exact opposite to a free people:*

The theory of the Communists may be summed up in the single sentence: Abolition of private property. _Karl Marx (1818 – 1883) and Friedrich Engels (1820 – 1895) _​


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 19, 2015)

Flanders said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > give my regards to the founders, progressives for their time but dead for two centuries. My guess is they would be progressives today, and would reject the crazy opinions of you and the rest of the lunatic fringe.
> ...



More lunacy from the fringe ^^^

You need to seek asylum somewhere else, before the civil authorities put you into one.


----------



## Flanders (Jan 31, 2016)

*Do I need to say more than this thread’s title? *







http://www.americanthinker.com/images/bucket/2016-01/195961_5_.jpg


----------



## Flanders (Mar 30, 2016)

Flanders said:


> ACU: Marsha Blackburn Has Highest Score on Conservative Member Scorecard for Speaker of the House





Flanders said:


> I’d love to see a conservative woman become the next speaker. Another woman has nothing to fear from a media backlash when she bitch-slaps Typhoid Nancy into silence, while a man cannot, or will not, do it for obvious reasons.


*I knew I was onto a good one before Paul Ryan showed his true colors: *





"If the FCC exercises overreach, there are other entities that feel as if they can exercise overreach," Marsha Blackburn said. (AP Photo)​http://cdn.washingtonexaminer.biz/cache/730x420-47988e72d4ea8b47b40e07c5d9bbabaa.jpg

The right to free expression is under attack, according to a leading Republican in Congress, through an incremental approach that begins with federal regulators and trickles down to the private sector.

   "They begin with the end in mind, and they incrementally walk toward their end," Tennessee Rep. Marsha Blackburn told the Washington Examiner on Monday. "We know that is how they operate.​ 
*XXXXX*​ 
Blackburn was referring to the Federal Communications Commission's effort to regulate Internet service providers. Over objections from its two Republican members, the agency ruled last year that those providers have no right to First Amendment protections​
Blackburn: Left is seeking 'incremental' erosion of free expression
       By Rudy Takala
       3/28/16 12:59 PM

Blackburn: Left is seeking 'incremental' erosion of free expression​


----------



## Flanders (May 6, 2016)

Wry Catcher said:


> Most are anti government, seem to be followers of Grover Norquist


*To Wry Catcher: Hardly most!*

As the National Rifle Association decides the fate of board member Grover Norquist, who is under a recall petition, a video has emerged of Norquist at a Muslim event that confirms fears the paid lobbyist is using his influence to open doors for radical Muslims on Capitol Hill.

   This week, the NRA is tabulating the results of a special ballot cast in the gun-rights group’s first-ever recall of a sitting board member for ethics charges. Long-time members voted on a petition to remove Norquist from the NRA board over accusations he is an agent for the radical Muslim Brotherhood and has for decades aided and abetted its leaders, including one now imprisoned on terrorism charges.

Video shows embattled NRA director Grover Norquist as Islamist agent
       Posted By -NO AUTHOR- On 05/05/2016 @ 9:00 pm

Video shows embattled NRA director Grover Norquist as Islamist agent​


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 6, 2016)

Flanders said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Most are anti government, seem to be followers of Grover Norquist
> ...



Interesting, but not convincing that most members of the NRA are not anti government, in fact the actions of the NRA board in this matter seem to offer evidence that they are conspiracy theorists and bigots, thus their membership would seem to agree.  Do you?


----------



## Flanders (May 6, 2016)

Wry Catcher said:


> Interesting, but not convincing that most members of the NRA are not anti government, in fact the actions of the NRA board in this matter seem to offer evidence that they are conspiracy theorists and bigots, thus their membership would seem to agree. Do you?


*To Wry Catcher: I do not accept your premise. Most, if not all, NRA members are anti-big government —— not anti-government. If they were anti-government as you imply they would be anarchists.

Incidentally, Democrats accuse Americans of being anti-immigration when a vast majority of Americans are ANTI-ILLEGAL IMMIGRATION.  *


----------



## Flanders (Jun 18, 2016)

*Make no mistake about where Speaker Suck-Up is coming from:*

House Speaker Paul Ryan was the latest to criticize Trump’s border plans, telling the Huffington Post just this week that he would actually consider suing the billionaire businessman if he won the White House and pressed forward with that border control.

   “I would sue any president that exceeds his or her powers,” Ryan said, expressing doubt that Trump’s border suggestion was legal, as Talking Points Memo wrote.

   Ryan went on: “That’s a legal question that there’s a good debate about. On the broader question, are we going to exert our Article I powers and reclaim this Article I power no matter who the president is? Absolutely.”

   He also said just because he endorsed Trump for president doesn’t mean that he would give him a “blank check” on power.

Paul Ryan threatens to sue Trump over immigration ban
       Posted By Cheryl Chumley On 06/17/2016 @ 1:24 pm

Paul Ryan threatens to sue Trump over immigration ban​
*All of the opposition to Donald Trump coming from elitists in both parties, and the media, is about stopping every attempt to eliminate the authority the United Nations exercises  over our immigration policies and borders. Should the British people leave the EU Donald Trump is the worst president possible when Americans follow suit and demand that their own sovereignty be returned by passing H.R. 75.*

Text of H.R. 75 (113th): American Sovereignty Restoration Act of 2013 (Introduced version) - GovTrack.us

*NOTE: Speaker Suck-Up is suddenly making a lot of noise about reining in presidential power. He never talked that way in all of the years the Chicago sewer rat was president. United Nations-loving suck-ups across the board should be reminded of another president:*

Patriotism is easy to understand in America; it means looking out for yourself by looking out for your country. _Calvin Coolidge_​


----------



## Flanders (Aug 1, 2016)

Flanders said:


> establishment Republicans want a speaker who will have his nose up Hillary’s fat ass should she become president the same way John Boehner was up to his neck in the sewer rat’s rear end. Bottom line: Paul Ryan is getting the nod because he has a lot of suck up experience.


*Establishment Republicans found the right guy. Ryan’s nose can smell out the right Democrat ass to suck in a hurricane. Click on the link for a video:  *

An immigration watchdog group hopes to repeat the successful campaign that helped unseat Eric Cantor in 2014 by launching a similar ad targeting House Speaker Paul Ryan, highlighting his support for President Obama’s executive amnesty decrees, sanctuary cities for illegals and Syrian refugee resettlement programs.

   The ad by Americans for Legal Immigration PAC hammers “Lyin Paul Ryan” for his leading role in negotiating a $1.1 trillion omnibus bill that fully funded Obama’s amnesty plans, sanctuary cities, and expanded refugee program.

   While at the same time he was talking publicly against Syrian refugees, Ryan was working behind the scenes to round up the votes to fully fund Obama’s plans to increase the total influx of refugees from 70,000 to 85,000 this year and 100,000 next year.

New ad campaign pins Paul Ryan as pro-Muslim refugee
       Posted By Leo Hohmann On 07/31/2016 @ 4:37 pm

New ad campaign pins Paul Ryan as pro-Muslim refugee​


----------

